# More Touchpads on the Way!



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

For your viewing pleasure!

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/08/22/hp.fire.sale/index.html?hpt=hp_bn11


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, and I'm glad for that. My 4 16GB versions are coming tomorrow and am going to get 2 to 4 more if I can for more gifts.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

so the question is... will these released units be sold my HP themselves?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Seems so?


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, the HP storefront has "coming soon" listed by the touchpads, so another round of stock seems likely


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

barczakmark said:


> Yeah, the HP storefront has "coming soon" listed by the touchpads, so another round of stock seems likely


My F5 key will keep on working till the coming soon changes to Add to cart.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Where does it say that? I don't seem to see it anywhere...


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Where does it say that? I don't seem to see it anywhere...


I see it under my HPA account but not if I'm not logged in.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have an account.. should I make one if I want to get more?

This is the webpage I see:

http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTE...se?CatalogCategoryID=dMgQ7habWagAAAEveclKiY4n


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Direct link to page:

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/can.do?storeName=storefronts&catLevel=1&landing=rts_tablet&category=rts_tablet&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/lateralnav_touchpads


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pucuck said:


> Direct link to page:
> 
> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/can.do?storeName=storefronts&catLevel=1&landing=rts_tablet&category=rts_tablet&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/lateralnav_touchpads


Cool... for some reason it wasn't letting me get to that.. F5 for me as well!


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Also, after talking to an employee at my local best buy, they'll be getting a shipment in today. I don't know if that means all of them are, just food for thought.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

FreeAgent said:


> Also, after talking to an employee at my local best buy, they'll be getting a shipment in today. I don't know if that means all of them are, just food for thought.


I will be heading there before they open. To avoid any possibilities of lines, and make sure if they did get one today i'll get my hands on them!! Btw.. they say "one hardware per SKU per customer". Which makes me think I can buy a 32GB and a 16GB. Since they each have their own SKUs


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

djhash said:


> I will be heading there before they open. To avoid any possibilities of lines, and make sure if they did get one today i'll get my hands on them!! Btw.. they say "one hardware per SKU per customer". Which makes me think I can buy a 32GB and a 16GB. Since they each have their own SKUs


That's very much what it sounds like. I'm already in line (only 4 hours til they open) since I'm paranoid, but I'm the only one here at this point.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

You know what.. I have 55 minutes till open, and i'm going to head there.


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Smart man.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"FreeAgent said:


> Also, after talking to an employee at my local best buy, they'll be getting a shipment in today. I don't know if that means all of them are, just food for thought.


Where is your location? City/state


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Hehe.. Thank god for chromebook! Free verizon data plan. I see the employees going in, they're looking at me as they're walking in. I think they know something i dont. Like they haven't recieved any shipments of the TP and i'm waiting here for nothing. All alone!! Here's a shout out to those waiting outside best buy hoping to get their hands on the TP.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have the website set for 30s auto refresh... gotta love Chrome extensions....


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> Where is your location? City/state


San Diego, CA. The guy here said they didn't have them yet, but they'd get them in today's shipment.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder if other stores are expecting shipments as well across the US...


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah. I don't know either. But I'll be here to find out. Seems like no lines. There are three other people here, but none of them look like they're here for the touchpads.


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish us all the best of luck. I have little desire to be here tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I have the website set for 30s auto refresh... gotta love Chrome extensions....


Been wanting something like this, this is great. I have the best buy site refreshing too.

Also I talked to a store rep in Phoenix area and they told be by the end of the month when they will get them. But today is my day off, so I will make a trip as well, just cause.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

More people are showing up. Just spoke with two customers who are waiting for the touchpad as well.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

Best Buy shipments are Wednesday and Saturday after store hours, no point in checking until tonight/tomorrow am.

Edit;
Sorry didn't realize these would be part of a fed ex/UPS shipment rather than their normal freight which is Wednesday/Saturday in my area.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I just saw a shipping truck leave here. Could be for other stores. Rather be safe than sorry. plus i'm also monitoring the hp website.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Best Buy shipments are Wednesday and Saturday after store hours, no point in checking until tonight/tomorrow am.


I don't doubt you, but I bought Galaxy Tab 10.1 on launch day and was there an hour just after store opened and they only had a few in store and it came on a UPS truck.


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Best Buy shipments are Wednesday and Saturday after store hours, no point in checking until tonight/tomorrow am.


I've heard reports that, in this area at least, that it should be coming by fedex. Might not be a regular shipment, or the person I talked to may have just been wrong. I'm willing to wait around to find out.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

So no dice here. I kinda lost my verizon connectivity. Should I really be waiting there ALL day to wait for a possible shipment that might arrive tomorrow?! I would be willing to do that. except i'm supposed to cook dinner for tonight


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Just went to store on Morse Rd. in Columbus Ohio. Nothing in. They told me that shippment would maybe come tonight and to check tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Calling the Clearwater Best Buy now.. gonna make my brother go pick me up one or ten if they still have any...


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

So am I to assume that the website is based on PDT? so any changes will be done after opening hours? Like 8/9am PDT (11am/12pm EST)?


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

djhash said:


> So am I to assume that the website is based on PDT? so any changes will be done after opening hours? Like 8/9am PDT (11am/12pm EST)?


If you are talking about best buy site, there was a tweet about updated info on touchpad and there wont be any online, only in stores. so it will have to be first come first serve.

http://forums.bestbuy.com/t5/Best-Buy-Geek-Squad-Policies/HP-TouchPad-FAQs/td-p/315434



> Update 11:47am CST 08/23/11:
> At this time all remaining TouchPad inventory is on its way to our stores and will be arriving throughout the week. *Best Buy will no longer be selling the Touchpad on BestBuy.com, or any other Best Buy channel other than our stores.* We cannot share specifics on the timing or quantity of these shipments. As soon as a store receives shipment, it will be merchandised on the sales floor and will be processed on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

just went into the Maine Mall Store here in South Portland, Maine and was 6-7th in line and they only allowed one per customer. I explained that I was told one SKU per customer but they wouldn't honor it... So I ended up getting the 32GB model. I'm also hoping my order with insight doesn't get cancelled. So now, should I play the profit game and sell the one I just bought on eBay and pray that my Insight.com order goes thru?


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually meant the HP store page.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

acex008 said:


> just went into the Maine Mall Store here in South Portland, Maine and was 6-7th in line and they only allowed one per customer. I explained that I was told one SKU per customer but they wouldn't honor it... So I ended up getting the 32GB model. I'm also hoping my order with insight doesn't get cancelled. So now, should I play the profit game and sell the one I just bought on eBay and pray that my Insight.com order goes thru?


How many did they have in stock?


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP <--- She's online now!! Just tweeted!! Nothing about the stocks.. but we're on the clock now!!!


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

They had one of those lockable carts at the Geek Squad bench with probably 50-60. There was a guy that bought one, walked around the store, got back in line and tried to buy another one... The manager (who was standing and monitoring every transaction) gave him a reaming! It was comical. He told him "It's not a race" since the dude was running and out of breath.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Does it show up on the BB website as being in stock in store? Or is the only way to find out by calling


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

I had to call the store directly.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"acex008 said:


> I had to call the store directly.


And what was the case? Did they have any?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Just called my store in Virginia beach...got some in yesterday...sold out in less than an hour.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Clearwater, FL is expecting a shipment tonight.. I can't make it so my mom is going to call around 5:30 and see if they are unloading it tonight or in the morning. The guy I spoke with said to call around 6 and he should know by then...


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

BrynaAtHP Bryna Corcoran 
PLS RT: HP Canada is out. Completely. FOREVA! Don't call them k?#sorrywithacanadianaccentkindasorry

No such luck for Canadians.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Just saw a fedex truck pull up at the store I am at. I will just say its a store in Phoenix.

Don't know if there is any touchpads on that truck, but very hopefully.


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

I would love to buy one if anyone is selling. Mine got cancelled from Barnes and nobles

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

UPS truck just came as well...Stay tuned 20 min before opening.

3 of us waiting too, 1st in line though.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Where you at anrichardson?


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Does you has no jobs? :android-smile:


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

No I has none!!


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

San Diego 100% confirmed. I'll have once they unload it off the truck. Don't believe anyone that says they don't get shipments.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"djhash said:


> Where you at anrichardson?


Ahwatukee in Phoenix

6 of us waiting too


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

So i dont get it. You guys simply waited at best buy to see if a shipment comes in or not? or were you informed by one of the associates?


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

pwnst*r said:


> Yep, and I'm glad for that. My 4 16GB versions are coming tomorrow and am going to get 2 to 4 more if I can for more gifts.


No wonder why they are so hard to find if people are buying that many.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"djhash said:


> So i dont get it. You guys simply waited at best buy to see if a shipment comes in or not? or were you informed by one of the associates?


Waiting at best buy but have seen UPS and fedex pull up


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

I went over last night, and talked to a worker leaving. Said they were getting 20 something, so I showed up early and let you guys know.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

HP.com will have a limit of 1 per customer as per Paul's tweet:
@paul_for_hp:
"@dj_hash Yes, only on the TouchPad, it's 1 per customer now."


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Not in stock. Here in phoenix


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

DJHash, just saw your limit question on Paul's twitter.... Good question to post!


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Went to San Diego San Marcos store. They received only 17 TouchPads. I got there 30 seconds before the line dispersed and everyone walked away sad.


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Got it, the last keyboard and last case.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## FreeAgent (Aug 23, 2011)

Weird double post. Thanks. Good luck to everyone still hunting.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I want one!!! I check all the time and just can't currently find one. Hopefully HP gets more SOON! They say coming soon so we shall see!!


----------



## Ronin (Aug 24, 2011)

BestBuy Canada seems to get some, one of my coworkers got one last night before closing time (Montreal -West Island), I've reserved one for today at a store, they got 3 units last night. HP Canada is out of stock indefinite.


----------



## nrojashbc (Aug 23, 2011)

Best buy emeryville ca had 25 sold out in one min f**k


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I actually got into it with a best buy employee. I was first in line and they said they didn't ha e any, but saw a fedex and ups truck.

So tried to hang out for awhile and another customer noticed some employees to wipe out the accessories rack and take to the back, so i hung longer to just see if they pull a rack out.

One employee was getting frustrated to have to answer the same question.

So I snapped back saying we were getting other info then what he was telling us. And responded that he knew that. And I told him that's why we are still here. He then told me to have a nice day. I said I was untilled you had to keep talking. And he said he was talking to his Co worker. I said, yea loud enough for me to hear. And had a bunch of employees walk over so I just walked out.

Why set aside accessories if you don't have the touchpad? Thanks best buy.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

i went to three bestbuy area my area, all no go...even they put the sign says that out of stock with touchpad picture...

i asked them if they are gonna get new shippment, all they say no....

i thought all the bestbuy store get some pad this week....maybe i was wrong....


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking like HP is the last hope. And no news will be delivered today about ETA.


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

They had previously said early in the week. I'm hoping to get an alert shortly or to see a confirmation from @brynaathp


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

HP just changed the site from coming soon to out if stock. Good or bad?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

That is interesting... I will just follow the twitter posts for the day once they start back up... I'll post on here if anything seems #relevant!


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

I am refreshing the hp site every minute or so here at work. I'll post if something changes there. After I order of course. I'm still trying to get just one.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"Joe Dirt said:


> HP just changed the site from coming soon to out if stock. Good or bad?


 I'm not sure.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope HP handles this situation better than silently backing off their earlier statement that there are more hardware in the warehouse. I hope it's a measure to reduce the calls into the call center.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

The HP site still shows "notify me" on the product page. So I'm assuming they replaced the coming soon with out of stock, because they really don't know if it's "coming soon". Some rumors say Friday, is when it'll be available, but don't listen to them. Just keep an eye on @BrynaAtHP and @Paul_For_HP and @MarkAtHP twitter accounts. Bryna will be online in about 3.5 hours.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

i woke up and i went to the HP site....and it say OUT OF STOCK.....i was like AKKKKKKKKKKKKK.....

so i came here and just found out that HP just changed the sign....hew....i thought i missed the opportunity.....

but, why they changed the sign......


----------



## bassmanb (Aug 23, 2011)

OnSale, Erwin and Insight let me down. I would like just one. Just one! Hope I can get one at HP. UGH!


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

bassmanb said:


> OnSale, Erwin and Insight let me down. I would like just one. Just one! Hope I can get one at HP. UGH!


Same boat I am in. SUCKS!


----------



## Easy (Aug 23, 2011)

Joe Dirt said:


> Same boat I am in. SUCKS!


Yea me too and probably at least a few thousand other touchpad frenzied consumers. I am kind of pissed people keep saying they will buy more from the second wave of hp


----------



## cgrz (Aug 23, 2011)

Will there even be a second wave? I've seen the note on HP's website stating that any order after the 23rd (I dont remember the actual date...) will be cancelled.


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

cgrz said:


> Will there even be a second wave? I've seen the note on HP's website stating that any order after the 23rd (I dont remember the actual date...) will be cancelled.


Link? After a claim like that, then stating a date and then stating you don't remember the actual date, I have serious doubts to your post.


----------



## cgrz (Aug 23, 2011)

http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTE...Y=?CatalogCategoryID=dMgQ7habWagAAAEveclKiY4n

Does this validate my post now?


----------



## cgrz (Aug 23, 2011)

And from: http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3220862



> Quote from Hewlett-Packard <[email protected]> :
> Subject: HP TouchPad's are sold out, your order will be cancelled
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the HP TouchPad
> ...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"Joe Dirt said:


> Same boat I am in. SUCKS!


I'm there with you.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

I think and am hoping that was just for the first wave, the TP that HP had on hand in their warehouses. The second wave should come from vendors that didn't participate in the fire sale and sent stock back to HP and TP that were being shipped from the manufacturer. Of course I can be wrong.


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

The message above is from the HP Small Business. HP has stated that they are out and will continue to be out. They will not be getting any more in.

The HP Home/Personal site is different and they are the ones getting more in. Separate inventories is what they are saying.

Hope this helps. Some good people to follow on twitter are @BrynaAtHP and @markathp. They have been good about updates and information.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

hopefully, this is true....i really want to get one.,......sigh..


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

cgrz said:


> http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTE...Y=?CatalogCategoryID=dMgQ7habWagAAAEveclKiY4n
> 
> Does this validate my post now?


It validates the second part (I two on the 22nd that are arriving today) but there WILL be a second wave or they'd not say "coming soon" on HP's own site.


----------



## DroidAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

It doesn't say coming soon anymore. It says out of stock?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

They probably changed it so they can give the call center a break. Yes there is some more going to be available at the HP Home and Home Office store, also Academic Store. They both share the same warehouse. First go to hp's site and register with Notify me, and keep an eye on twitter updates from @BrynaAtHP, and @MarkATHP. They'll let us know if there are any updates.

The Small and Medium Business has completely sold out and is not going to get restocked.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Nothing for today at HP.com


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

djhash said:


> Nothing for today at HP.com


Just heard the same.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

@BrynaAtHP - Call centers & I aren't getting info on availability today. That we know 4 sure. So #DontTazeMeBro and of course #staycoolmybabies  kbyee

@MarkatHP - We have confirmed there will be no news today on #HP #TouchPad availability. There was no sale last night. #breatheasy cc: @brynatahp

Another day to breath easy I guess!


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm just hoping for good communications between the departments at HP.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Totally stoked that it looks like I will actually be getting a couple TouchPads from my HP SMB order that got canceled. :grin3: Persistence...


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Its possible.. looks like they may make the postponed orders a limit of one as well though, but they haven't released further info on it yet...


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I got charged for two, so that's how it's lookin'.

View attachment 2154


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool... hopefully it stays like that! I am still hoping to get my hands on a 32gb if HP opens back up sales...


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks. Best of luck in your 32GB search, too.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

djhash said:


> I'm just hoping for good communications between the departments at HP.


Hahaha.
You're joking right?


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Hahaha.
> You're joking right?


Lol.. no one walks off the OnSale fiasco without being left skeptical with other businesses!


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you guys seen the Hitler reaction video yet about his touchpad sale being cancelled? Someone on here made it a thread.. it is so funny...


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

djhash said:


> Lol.. no one walks off the OnSale fiasco without being left skeptical with other businesses!


I work at HP and communication is one of the biggest problems in our department. We can't even get people within our own department to talk to one another, let alone communicate with other departments. Hell I didn't even find out about the whole Tablet thing until I read it on Engadget.
I even had to buy my tablet from a retail vendor because they were still selling them full price* at the employee store.

(* and by full price I mean employee purchase program discount price which was still a lot more than $100.)


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

That sucks Kayone...


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I've talked to some people who have vastly different experiences than I do within HP. I guess it's a matter of where in the company you are employed.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone know where you can get the reduced-price Touchstone stands?


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I picked my accessories up from Best Buy.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

blank said:


> Anyone know where you can get the reduced-price Touchstone stands?


Try Office Depot. If you check their site they have them on sale for in store only. I'd print the page out and bring it in so they price match if it is not advertised inside...

Edit: Here is the link

http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=&Ntt=touchstone


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anyone heard ballpark numbers on how many touchpads HP still has sitting in a warehouse for the second wave of orders?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Has anyone heard ballpark numbers on how many touchpads HP still has sitting in a warehouse for the second wave of orders?


This is the one million dollar question.


----------



## cgrz (Aug 23, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> Has anyone heard ballpark numbers on how many touchpads HP still has sitting in a warehouse for the second wave of orders?


37 - 16GB
28 - 32GB

...I kid...


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Try Office Depot. If you check their site they have them on sale for in store only. I'd print the page out and bring it in so they price match if it is not advertised inside...
> 
> Edit: Here is the link
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/catalog/search.do?fkey=&Ntt=touchstone


Thanks! I was actually able to pick one up from a SlickDeals post for $42 after tax/shipping! Deal went dead within 15 minutes.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

So nothing from HP over the weekend... Could Monday be the day? Probably not.... On a good note, my tracking info shows it got to my transfer hub to ship it overseas to me... should have it in about a week. Damn all of you that get 1-3 day shipping...


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm guessing there will be either a Monday or Thursday sale. Thursday would steal a LOT of news from other companies. I believe HTC has a huge media event that same day.


----------



## ebayking90 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is some interesting news; while I was looking through the Sunday ads, it appears that 2 stores are advertising the 16GB and 32GB models of the HP Touchpad. PC Richard has the 16GB model for $450 and Staples has the 32GB version for $550. I am on the east coast, so just about everything is closed. But, does anyone know if these stores actually have stock or did they make the mistake of not removing this from their sale papers? Also, why haven't they marked them down and would they be willing to price match if they indeed had stock. On Staples' website, they don't even have the Touchpad and on PC Richard's site, they have a image saying that they sold out, any ideas on this?


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

ebayking90 said:


> Here is some interesting news; while I was looking through the Sunday ads, it appears that 2 stores are advertising the 16GB and 32GB models of the HP Touchpad. PC Richard has the 16GB model for $450 and Staples has the 32GB version for $550. I am on the east coast, so just about everything is closed. But, does anyone know if these stores actually have stock or did they make the mistake of not removing this from their sale papers? Also, why haven't they marked them down and would they be willing to price match if they indeed had stock. On Staples' website, they don't even have the Touchpad and on PC Richard's site, they have a image saying that they sold out, any ideas on this?


Many newspaper ads are submitted to newspapers sometimes more than a week in advance. These ads were probably submitted before the HP announcement/price drop and were to late to modify/remove them


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sure there will be plenty for those who get to the deal soon after HP opens the flood gates. I'm looking to buy 2 16gb ones I'm just not willing to pay $200 each as the sellers on Craigslist are asking. Not the end of the world though. I'll either get them or I won't.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

They are going to limit the purchase to one per person when/if the new batch is released. Here is FAQ released by one of the HP reps on twitter...

http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/Answering-Your-Questions-Part-2/ba-p/68749


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

HP said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the HP TouchPad and webOS. The overwhelming demand for this product in recent days has made it difficult to fulfill your request at the present time, and we are working to make more available as soon as possible. While we do not yet have specific details, we know it will be at least a few weeks before we have a limited quantity available again. We will keep you informed as we have more specifics that we can communicate, and we encourage you to join the conversation here for the latest information.
> 
> ...


Here is the most recent email sent by HP. Looks like it will be awhile still, if ever, before they are released again for final sale.

Also, respectively, here are the twitter posts from Bryna and Mark...

BrynaAtHP - RT: @markathp The #HP #TouchPad will be coming back 4 one last encore. Read more about update here: bit.ly/qk8Ahy


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

got email from HP, they will have more touchpad later, but they don't know when, and it will be weeks later....

now i can get some sleep....


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

> I finally have some solid news to share about TouchPad availability.
> 
> Before I share, let me first say thank you for enthusiasm for this product. Since we announced the price drop, the number of inquiries about the product and the speed at which it disappeared from inventory has been stunning. I think it's safe to say we were pleasantly surprised by the response.
> 
> ...


http://h20435.www2.hp.com/t5/The-Next-Bench-Blog/More-TouchPads-on-the-Way/ba-p/68749


----------

